# Red Dead Redemption 2: PC bleibt (vorerst) draußen - mögliche Erklärung



## Luiso (19. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Red Dead Redemption 2: PC bleibt (vorerst) draußen - mögliche Erklärung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Red Dead Redemption 2: PC bleibt (vorerst) draußen - mögliche Erklärung


----------



## Drohtwaschl (19. Oktober 2016)

BItte was is denn das für ein schwachsinn???? das Spiel kam auf 4!!!! Konsolen raus also xbox 360/one und ps3/4, und am pc was genau eine Plattform ist..... 
Kack doch auf Rockstar das ist jedes mal Kindergarten, solln sie sich doch ihr Games behalten..... Gibt genug anderes zum zocken


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2016)

man merke: Der Übermäßige gebrauch von Satzzeichen ist anzeichen von Wahnsinn


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> man merke: Der Übermäßige gebrauch von Satzzeichen ist anzeichen von Wahnsinn


Oder Kindergarten. Da er das Wort gerade erwähnt....


PS: Danke für das Special-Video mit dem Rückblick. Hatte fast Lust, es erneut durchzuspielen^^ Fast


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2016)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> BItte was is denn das für ein schwachsinn???? das Spiel kam auf 4!!!! Konsolen raus also xbox 360/one und ps3/4, und am pc was genau eine Plattform ist.....
> Kack doch auf Rockstar das ist jedes mal Kindergarten, solln sie sich doch ihr Games behalten..... Gibt genug anderes zum zocken



Es kam auf 2 Systemen!



Spoiler



!!!



Spoiler



!!!!!!


Spoiler



!!!!!!!!!.... 

"Ausrufezeichen-Overkill" 









das auf der One ist die 360-Version und auf PS4 gibt es noch gar keine Möglichkeit. Aber Hauptsache klugscheißen wollen


----------



## Kerusame (19. Oktober 2016)

wieso sollte der finanzielle aspekt als alleiniger grund für rockstar nicht ausreichen?
mir würde er reichen,... als firma die damit geld verdienen möchte.


----------



## batesvsronin (19. Oktober 2016)

am Ende entscheidet es doch der schnöde Mammon... Schade! Heisst, wer wie blöd DLCs kauft, kriegt auch die neuen Spiele... um noch mehr DLCs zu kaufen usw. usw...


----------



## Atratus (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Grafik ist aussagekräftig wie mein Morgenschiss. Keine Skalen, Konsolen nicht einzeln.....


----------



## hawkytonk (19. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Man merke: Der übermäßige Gebrauch von Satzzeichen ist ein Anzeichen von Wahnsinn.


...was noch kein Grund ist, deswegen gleich auf Satzzeichen zu verzichten. 

ps.
Ich war mal so frei, deinen Satzbau etwas aufzuhübschen. 



Atratus schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist aussagekräftig wie mein Morgenschiss. Keine Skalen, Konsolen nicht einzeln.....


Ich könnte mir denken, dass ein Internist da anderer Meinung ist. 

Aber ja. Schöne Grafik.



Kerusame schrieb:


> wieso sollte der finanzielle aspekt als alleiniger grund für rockstar nicht ausreichen?
> mir würde er reichen,... als firma die damit geld verdienen möchte.


Wer entwickelt denn Spiele, um Geld zu verdienen? Also, ich kenne da niemanden.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2016)

benutz doch bitte die Editierfunktion, so viele Doppelposts müssen doch nicht sein.

Hab die 3 Postings mal zusammengefügt


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2016)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt....

Titanfall 2 - Seite 4

jaja, anderes Forum, blabla...hätte man aber auch alles editieren können


----------



## AlexJr (19. Oktober 2016)

Habe ja gelesen, dass das Studio San Diego, welches damals RDR 1 entwickelt hat wenig Erfahrungen mit PC-Spielen hatte und deswegen keine PC-Version kam. Nun ja das ist nun auch 2010 gewesen. 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Rockstar auf den PC komplett verzichten wird. Wird sicher dann 2018 nachgereicht damit erstmal ungedulige PC-Spieler die Konsolen-Version kaufen und danach nochmal die PC-Fassung.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (19. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es kam auf 2 Systemen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau dir das Bild an, was für ein Game steht da beim verkauf???? Jaaaaa GTA V also wer macht hier auf Klugscheißer du Schlumpf.......

Und GTA V kam auf 360 one ps3 ps4 und pc das sind 4 Konsolen ...... Auf 4 Konsolen verkauft sich logischerweise GTA V viel öfter als einmal auf dem PC.... Daher ist es absoluter Schwachsinn  mit so einer Grafik zu argumentieren..... Das sind alles faule Ausreden!!!!


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2016)

Konsolenspieler kaufen halt schneller etwas und beschweren sich weniger 

RDR scheint wohl auch Multiplayer zu bekommen und wenn da noch wie in GTA Online man Ingame Geld für RL Geld kaufen kann ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2016)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> GTA V



woher soll ich riechen dass in einer Red Dead Redemption News, GTA gemeint ist?

Trotzdem braucht man nicht immer 4 !/? machen


----------



## Odin333 (19. Oktober 2016)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> Und GTA V kam auf 360 one ps3 ps4 und pc das sind 4 Konsolen ...... Auf 4 Konsolen verkauft sich logischerweise GTA V viel öfter als einmal auf dem PC.... Daher ist es absoluter Schwachsinn  mit so einer Grafik zu argumentieren..... Das sind alles faule Ausreden!!!!



Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber der PC sollte dann ja wohl ein Viertel der verkauften Konsolenspiele zusammenbringen. Er kommt aber auf nicht einmal ein Zehntel...


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Konsolenspieler kaufen halt schneller etwas und beschweren sich weniger



Isso. Wir sind die Horsts, die völlig überteuerte Software kaufen. Ich glaube, Konsoleros meckern generell weniger und spielen mehr, statt irgendwelche Benchmarks zu erstellen. 

Man sagt ja immer, Konsolen bremsen nur die PCs aus. Ich weiß nicht. Ich glaube, ohne Konsolen wäre der Markt generell kleiner, die Budgets auch, der Wettbewerb und auch der Zwang zu optimieren weniger gegeben. Vielleicht denkt der eine oder andere Vertreter der Herrenrasse demnächst ein zweites Mal nach, bevor er über uns schimpft. Wir halten den Laden am Laufen! Ihr habt die beste Hardware und kauft alles im 5-Dollar-Sale, davon kann keine Spieleschmiede leben! Da reiben sich nur die Hardwarehersteller die Hände.

EDIT: Zum Thema: Ja, wie geil ist das denn! 2017 hätte ich nicht gedacht. Etwas überrascht bin ich, daß Rockstar das Game so früh ankündigt, das hätten die doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig. Wie cool wäre die Überraschung gewesen: Release am nächsten Dienstag.

Jetzt wäre ein Jahr Winterschlaf eine gute Maßnahme. Ein Jahr Valium vom Tropf oder so, und dann zum Release aufwachen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> man merke: Der Übermäßige gebrauch von Satzzeichen ist anzeichen von Wahnsinn



Freuen wir uns doch, daß mit Til Schweiger ein Prominenter hier mitschreibt.


----------



## Austrogamer (19. Oktober 2016)

Es ist vorstellbar, daß lukrative Verträge mit den Konsolenherstellern bestehen, um diese so beliebte Marke konsolenexklusiv zu halten. Eine Synergie quasi.


----------



## shaboo (20. Oktober 2016)

Naja, da bereits der erste Teil weder damals für den PC erschienen ist noch zwischenzeitlich nachgereicht wurde, ist es jetzt nicht wirklich so wahnsinnig überraschend, dass es beim zweiten Teil nicht anders aussieht.

Die Gründe dafür interessieren mich im übrigen genau so wenig wie Valves Erklärungen, warum bis heute kein Half-Life 3 erschienen ist.

An Möglichkeiten, sein Geld anderweitig loszuwerden, herrscht nun wirklich kein Mangel ...


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wir halten den Laden am Laufen! Ihr habt die beste Hardware und kauft alles im 5-Dollar-Sale, davon kann keine Spieleschmiede leben! Da reiben sich nur die Hardwarehersteller die Hände.



Xbox One Download Codes sind teilweise auch unter der 10 Dollar Grenze und AC Unity für 2 € zuletzt ^^

Unreal, Quake, Halflife, Star Trek Elite Force haben alle Mods und Maps erhalten von der Community umsonst damals. Skyrim müsste einen Eintrag im Guiness Buch der Rekorde haben für die meisten kostenlosen Mods.

Vieleicht wär das nie so schlimm eskaliert mit DLC, Seasonpass, Preorder und co wenn die Xbox Leute damals zu Microsoft nein gesagt hätten


----------



## Tengri (20. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Xbox One Download Codes sind teilweise auch unter der 10 Dollar Grenze und AC Unity für 2 € zuletzt ^^
> 
> Unreal, Quake, Halflife, Star Trek Elite Force haben alle Mods und Maps erhalten von der Community umsonst damals. Skyrim müsste einen Eintrag im Guiness Buch der Rekorde haben für die meisten kostenlosen Mods.
> 
> Vieleicht wär das nie so schlimm eskaliert mit DLC, Seasonpass, Preorder und co wenn die Xbox Leute damals zu Microsoft nein gesagt hätten


Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Und vielleicht wäre das auch nie so schlimm eskaliert, wenn am PC nicht viele JEDE Sparmöglichkeit über VPN, Keyshops und Raubkopien ausnutzen würden. Kann ich natürlich nicht belegen, aber jeder hat ja so seine eigene Theorie, warum viele Hersteller den PC Markt nicht so bedienen, wie man es sich wünschen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Raubkopien sind sicher mit einer der (mehreren) Hauptgründe neben den Keyshops. Die "Geizistgeil"-Mentalität bis hin zur Extremform der kriminellen Einstellung einiger Spieler sich die Spiele kostenlos hochzuziehen (Warez) hat uns das mit eingebrockt. Egal wie die Ausrede lautet von wegen "als Demo vor Kauf nutzen". Fakt ist es ist eine Raubkopie. Und die Einstellung diverser solcher Spieler, die diese Warez nutzen sind definitiv mit zu einem großen Teil Schuld an der aktuellen Entwicklung. Und keiner der so etwas macht kann mir einreden, daß der das Spiel danach regulär kauft. Alles Ausreden. 

Aber genauso Schuld an der aktuellen Situation ist die Einstellung der Entwickler alles Richtung Onlinezwang und Austrocknen des Gebrauchtmarktes zu trimmen (Clientbindung). Gewollte Abschaffung von Retails, kaum noch (physische) Inhalte in den Retails (früher war z.B. eine Map vom Spielegebiet Standard, heute ist es eine Randerscheinung in normalen Editionen und selbst in CE nicht automatisch selbstverständlich. Die Krönung ist z.B. die BF1 CE wo man für um die 200 EUR nicht mal den Premiumpaß inkludiert hat). 

Früher gab es in den Retailpackungen auch so simple Selbstverständlichkeiten wie Handbücher die den Begriff auch wert waren oder andere Beilagen (ohne unbedingt gleich eine CE zu sein). Das ist heute alles nicht mehr der Fall. Ebenso sind Demos vor Release heutzutage eher die Ausnahme denn die Regel. Was früher genau umgekehrt war. Sicher das ganze auch geschuldet der Auslegung der Spielefirmen als AGs, wo die Aktienpaketinhaber immer höhere Gewinnansprüche einfordern. Deshalb auch die teils sinkende Releasequalität, weil man das Spiel ungeachtet des Entwicklungsstandes unbedingt noch im Fiskalquartal auf den Markt schmeißen muß, um mit Zahlen zu glänzen statt dem Entwicklerteam noch die notwendige Zeit zu gönnen, vorhandene Probleme zu lösen (Bugs beseitigen, Balancing etc. pp.) und fehlende Features zu integrieren (und wenn es halt 12 Monate länger dauert).

Das ganze hat sich über die Zeit dann halt gegenseitig hochgeschaukelt.

Daß die Konsolen von der Clientbindung und dem toten Gebrauchtmarkt (noch) nicht betroffen sind ist wohl hauptsächlich dem Fakt geschuldet, daß es auf Konsolen kaum Raubkopien gibt und auf der anderen Seite auch noch keine Clientbindung (außer bei speziellen zusätzlichen Extras die man über PSN und Co. downloaden muß) vorhanden ist. Quasi ein Gebrauchtverkauf von Konsolenspielen bislang (noch) funktioniert. Aber langfristig geht es auf den Konsolen in die gleiche Richtung. 

Außerdem sind Konsolen schlichtweg und weltweit gesehen der erschlagend größere Markt im Vergleich zum PC. Der PC spielt als Spieleplattform nur in Mitteleuropa eine einigermaßen bedeutende Rolle. In anderen Teilen der Welt ist er quasi nicht bzw. kaum vorhanden. Und da ausgerechnet die bevölkerungsreichsten Märkte in Asien/USA den PC als Gamingplattform maximal als Randerscheinung kennen und überwiegend Konsolen nutzen ist der Rest doch (eigentlich leider) klar.


----------



## weazz1980 (20. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ihr habt die beste Hardware und kauft alles im 5-Dollar-Sale, davon kann keine Spieleschmiede leben! Da reiben sich nur die Hardwarehersteller die Hände.



Leider wahr.

Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber der Großteil meiner Freunde z. B. kauft im Sale oder beim Keyseller für wenige Euronen. Ganz selten wird mal zum "Vollpreis" gekauft, wenn man dem Hype überhaupt nicht wiederstehen kann oder vorbestellt.

Mich wundert die Enscheidung von Rockstar nicht, finde es aber trotzdem sehr schade.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und da ausgerechnet die bevölkerungsreichsten Märkte in Asien/USA den PC als Gamingplattform maximal als Randerscheinung kennen und überwiegend Konsolen nutzen ist der Rest doch (eigentlich leider) klar.



das ist nicht richtig. in asien (ausnahme: japan) ist der pc die klar dominierende plattform.
nur spielt dort offenbar keiner diese titel, von den wir hier meistens reden (oder kauft sie zumindest nicht). 
f2p ist in erster linie angesagt. 

schauen wir uns doch nur mal dota und lol an: das sind wahre phänomene, die an den meisten hier völlig vorbeigehen, dabei sind es (neben einigen wenigen anderen) diese titel, die den pc-markt geradezu beherrschen. es hat schon gründe, weshalb jedes drittklassige studio sein eigenes moba auf den markt wirft.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Gut. Damit hast Du auf der einen Seite Recht, wenn man es detailliert betrachtet. Das hat nur für das Fazit des AAA-Gamingmarktes am PC aber schlußendlich keinerlei Bedeutung. 

Südkorea z.B. spielte ja bis zum Erbrechen bis vor kurzem Starcraft als so ziemlich einzig bekanntes großes AAA-Game was wir auch in Europa kennen und was auch bei uns eine größere Bedeutung hat. Der Rest der in Asien gespielten Games (bis auf vereinzelte Ausnahmen wie in Japan Rocksmith/Guitar Hero oder halt auch Resident Evil/Metal Gear Solid) wird bei uns kaum jemand kennen. Zum Beispiel eventuell Animes, für die sich nur ein paar Gamer interessieren. Eine geringe Schnittmenge haben wir da mit den Japanern. Oder mit den Asiaten Spiele wie World of Warcraft. Das wars dann aber auch schon an großartigen Gemeinsamkeiten. Wenn ich da nur an einige andere typisch japanische Gamingauswüchse denke.....

Ich z.B. habe zwar schon von LoL und dota gehört/gelesen was die Titel betrifft. Aber es a) noch nie gesehen und b) nie gespielt. Bin aber darauf auch nicht sonderlich scharf muß ich gestehen.

Der weitere in Asien verbreitete F2P- und Moba-Crap hat mit dem eigentlichen PC-Gamingmarkt wie er bei uns in Europa vorhanden ist aber auch in den USA eine Rolle spielt so leider nicht viel zu tun. Die Mentalität diverser Asiaten für haufenweise Kleinkram, Skins etc. pp. zusätzlich viel Geld zu lassen ist im Vergleich zu uns Europäern (Ausnahmen mal weggelassen) auch völlig anders ausgeprägt. Die sind halt stark auf solche Spielesysteme fokussiert.

Wir zumindestens in Europa fokussieren uns mehr auf ein Vollpreiserlebnis mit möglichst wenig zusätzlichen Investitionen. Schon das Thema zusätzliche DLC und Seasonpässe sind für uns oft ein Ärgernis bzw. maximal ein notwendiges Übel. So richtig freudig stimmt uns das aber nicht. Bei einem DoA5 mit zusätzlichen DLC im Bereich von über 1000 EUR drehe ich frei. Da würde ich die Krise bekommen, während die Asiaten eventuell jubeln, wenn sie sich den nächsten Skin kaufen können.

Diese ganze typisch asiatische Spielementalität/Geschmack hilft für die potentiellen VK-Zahlen "regulärer" AAA-PC-Spiele halt nicht weiter und ist auch für die Betrachtung der regulären AAA-Titel daher vollkommen uninteressant. Demzufolge dann halt auch ob die Asiaten die Spiele, die sie spielen auf Konsolen oder auf Computern spielen. Der asiatische PC-Gamingmarkt ist für diese Firmen insofern dann halt nicht vorhanden/wird ignoriert. Es sei denn man fokussiert sich als Entwickler wiederum speziell auf diese asiatischen Nischen-Interessen. 

Diese Sorte von Spielen haben nicht mehr oder nicht viel mit dem restlichen EU und US-Gamingmarkt zu tun. Auch wenn sich DoA5 in Europa/USA Vanilla bzw. mit wenigen DLC trotzdem verkaufen. Aber die Einstellung alles zu komplettieren wird da in unseren Breitengraden kaum eine Rolle spielen. Gut einen Train-Simulator kann ich auch mit DLC im Wert von zig Tausend Euro füttern wenn ich will. 

Aber wegen dem Thema AAA-Gamingmarkt (was wir in der EU darunter verstehen; in Asien sind ja die anderen Spiele von den Umsätzen her AAA): Bei der Planung eines PC-Releases von Spielen wie RdR oder GTA auf PC um einmal zwei Beispiele zu nennen spielt der asiatische PC-Gamingmarkt dann für die Entwickler sicher keine wirkliche Rolle. Ansonsten hätten die PC-Fassungen bei Rockstar im Hinblick auf potentielle Umsätze (Zahl asiatischer PC-Gamer) eine viel größere Bedeutung.

Ein weiterer Grund für das fehlende Interesse ist auch die extrem hohe Raubkopiedichte in einigen asiatischen Regionen wie z.B. in Thailand, China etc. pp. die regional schon Richtung bis über 90% tendiert. Demzufolge ist dann der reguläre Markt für die Firmen schon allein in diesen Regionen dadurch defacto uninteressant. Wären diese Stückzahlen reguläre Verkaufszahlen stünde der PC-Gamingmarkt sicher auch ganz anders da.

Aber mal BTT. Ich bin mal gespannt was RdR 2 betrifft. Aber ich bezweifle, daß RdR 2 für den PC erscheinen wird. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn ich mich irre und drücke auch alle Daumen, daß es so ist. 

Jedoch habe ich da so meine argen Zweifel. Es wäre auch schön, wenn Rockstar in dem Zusammenhang RdR 1 und vielleicht sogar Red Dead Revolver als Remastered-Versionen für die "neuen" Konsolen neu auflegt und beides dann halt auch für PC bringen würde. Aber ich schätze da die Chancen als noch geringer ein als wie ein reiner RdR 2-Release für PC.

Manchmal habe ich so den Eindruck, daß es bezüglich der Spielereihe gewisse Deals mit den Konsolenherstellern gibt (Konsolenexklusivität).


----------



## stawacz (20. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich z.B. habe zwar schon von LoL und dota gehört. Aber es a) noch nie gesehen und b) nie gespielt. Bin aber darauf auch nicht sonderlich scharf muß ich gestehen.



aber gerade spiele wie diese machen eben den mammutanteil aus...in einer der letzten GS war ein bericht über den riesen der riot(league of legends entwickler) geschluckt hat.die schreiben zahlen,da kommen microsoft,sony und co wie der gamestop um die ecke rüber.alleine league of legends oder WoT haben um die 50 mio spieler ..das is dann doch ne ganz andere liga


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Klar. Bei den asiatischen Bevölkerungszahlen, den potentiellen Gamern dort und die Fokussierung dieser auf diese speziellen Spielereihen ist das schlußendlich die logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Oktober 2016)

Also in Südkorea sind mitnichten nur LoL, DotA und Starcraft die großen Titel.
Dazu kommen noch diverse MMOs und viel Material von Blizzard.
Neben Starcraft 1 + 2 sind WoW, Diablo 3, Warcraft 3 weit verbreitet.
Die Nr. 1 ist übrigens Overwatch, noch vor LoL.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Gut. Sind aber defacto überwiegend alles MP-Titel (oder kann man Overwatch auch im SP spielen ? Keine Ahnung. Und Diablo 3, ok.


----------



## CryPosthuman (20. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich an dieser Stelle mal ein Zitat aus einem Artikel bringen darf:
"Meine größte Sorge ist eigentlich die: Sollte es am Ende gar keine PC-Portierung von Red Dead Redemption 2 geben, *dann sendet das ein Signal*.  Rockstar-Spiele gehören zu den meisterwarteten und teuersten  Produktionen der gesamten Branche - wenn sich so ein  Big-Budget-Publisher bei einem seiner heißesten Eisen entscheidet, den  PC auszuklammern, dann könnte das Schule machen. Und das wäre für uns  wirklich ärgerlich, denn aktuell mögen PC-Ports zwar qualitativ oft  Probleme haben, aber immerhin machen sich die meisten Publisher die  Mühe, sie entwickeln zu lassen.

Trotz Steam sind wir gemessen an den globalen Spielerzahlen  gegenwärtig noch immer weit davon entfernt, die »Lead Platform« zu sein  (so doof ich das auch finde). Ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit in der  letzten und (vor allem) vorletzten Konsolengeneration, da wurden viele  Titel überhaupt nicht portiert. Und in diese Situation möchte ich  definitiv nicht zurück! Deshalb ist der PC-Port von Red Dead Redemption 2  so wichtig."
Von Dimitry Halley

Genau das sehe ich auch! RDR 2 darf nicht nur für Konsolen erscheinen, weil das einfach auch ein Image Schaden für Rockstar sein würde.. Es würde auf jeden Fall vieles das vor Release zu GTA5 befürchtet wurde im Nachhinein bestädigen und vielleicht ans Licht bringen, dass nur der Druck aus der Community zu GTA5 PC Version geführt hat.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> dass nur der Druck aus der Community zu GTA5 PC Version geführt hat.



das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.
take 2 hat wirtschaftliches potential in einer pc-fassung gesehen (vermutlich insbesondere im online-part) und deshalb kam die umsetzung.
das ist alles. ob gta 5 auf pc nun wirklich ein erfolg war, kann vermutlich keiner von uns seriös beurteilen. die tatsache, dass rdr 2 nun zunächst mal wieder nur für ps4 und xbox one angekündigt wurde, spricht wohl nicht unbedingt dafür. 
mit irgendeiner petition oder "druck aus der community" hatte das rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## stawacz (20. Oktober 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die Nr. 1 ist übrigens Overwatch, noch vor LoL.




das wag ich fast zu bezweifeln,,, 
*Der Online-Shooter "Overwatch" entwickelt sich für** Blizzard Entertainment zum  absoluten Glücksfall. Wie das Unternehmen bei der Bekanntgabe seiner  aktuellen Geschäftszahlen mitteilte, verzeichnet man aktuell 15  Millionen aktive Spieler. Damit ist der Online-Shooter sogar am  Abo-finanzierten MMORPG WoW vorbeigezogen, das zu den besten Zeiten etwas über 12 Millionen Aktive hatte. 


gegen
*
*Lange Zeit war es ruhig um die  monatlichen aktiven Spielerzahlen bei League of Legends geworden, doch  neue Zahlen von Riot Games zeigen nun, dass die Spielerzahl deutlich  gewachsen ist - auf über 100 Millionen monatlich aktive Spieler.



in den koreanischen internetcaffees wird mehr overwatch gespielt,da hast du recht.hat aber nix mit weltweit zu tun http://www.buffed.de/Overwatch-Spiel-55018/News/LoL-1198919/
*


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich so den Eindruck, daß es bezüglich der Spielereihe gewisse Deals mit den Konsolenherstellern gibt (Konsolenexklusivität).



Wäre sowas nicht längst öffentlich geworden? Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß das erste "RDR" 100 Mio. US-Dollar an Produktionskosten verschlungen hat. Es ist kaum davon auszugehen, daß der zweite Teil billiger wird. Um das mal einzuordnen: Das ist die Topliga in Hollywood. Wie viele Investoren hier beteiligt sind, ob überhaupt Investoren beteiligt sind, weiß ich nicht, die Kriegskasse von Rockstar dürfte prall gefüllt sein, aber eins ist klar: Es muß eine Menge Geld wieder rein. Und das ist es nunmal aus finanzieller Sicht das schlaueste, erst einmal die Konsolen zu bedienen, die Leute mit Social-Kram und kostenpflichtigen DLCs zu überhäufen -- und dann irgendwann, vielleicht, an den PC zu denken. Auf dem PC-Markt sinken die Spielepreise eben schnell, und dann sind da ja noch die Raubmordkopien privaten Sicherungskopien ...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt der parallele oder zeitnahe Verkauf einer PC-Fassung würde nichts oder nicht wirklich viel am Verkauf der Konsolenfassungen ändern. Oder kaufen sich so viele erst die Konsolenfassung um später die PC-Version zu kaufen ?


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt der parallele oder zeitnahe Verkauf einer PC-Fassung würde nichts oder nicht wirklich viel am Verkauf der Konsolenfassungen ändern. Oder kaufen sich so viele erst die Konsolenfassung um später die PC-Version zu kaufen ?



naja, es wurden auch MP in vielen Spielen eingebaut weil man glaubt dass die auch einen brauchen, siehe Spec Ops obwohl die kaum einer spielt
ich würde nicht sagen, das solche Entscheidungen nach Handfesten Daten und Fakten getroffen wird


----------



## Tengri (20. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, es wurden auch MP in vielen Spielen eingebaut weil man glaubt dass die auch einen brauchen, siehe Spec Ops obwohl die kaum einer spielt
> ich würde nicht sagen, das solche Entscheidungen nach Handfesten Daten und Fakten getroffen wird


Bei Spec Ops ist das Problem aber ohnehin, dass es viel zu wenige Leute gespielt / für einen aus Sicht des Entwicklers lohnenswerten Preis gekauft haben. Und schaue ich mich mal so um, verstehe ich mittlerweile die Überlegung, warum man "Multiplayer" auf die Packung / die Contentangabe drucken möchte. "Ich zahl doch nicht 45 € nur für 7 Stunden Spiel" werden sicherlich viele sagen. 
Ich bin da etwas zwiegespalten: Heutzutage kann es sein, dass ich mir für 7 Stunden gute "Unterhaltung" (im Fall von Spec Ops erscheint mir das Wort etwas makaber) und ggf. noch zwei zusätzliche Durchgänge, wenn ich mal wieder Bock drauf habe, ein Spiel für 45 € gönne. Das konnte ich als Schüler mit nur Taschengeld nicht. Und auch später musste ich bei sowas noch dreimal überlegen. Ich verstehe also, warum einige sagen: "Das leiste ich mir nicht".


----------



## shaboo (20. Oktober 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Genau das sehe ich auch! RDR 2 darf nicht nur für Konsolen erscheinen, weil das einfach auch ein Image Schaden für Rockstar sein würde..


Quatsch. RDR 1 ist nicht für den PC erschienen und bei GTA wird auch regelmäßig ein Riesenpopanz um das Wann und das Ob Überhaupt einer PC-Version gemacht. Und hat das dem Image von Rockstar bisher großartig geschadet? Und selbst wenn, ist das Image scheißegal, so lange Umsatz und Gewinn stimmen.

Fakt ist, dass deren Titel von der Masse am liebsten schneller gekauft als produziert würden. Sobald was Neues erscheint, wird es den Händlern von denjenigen, die eine passende Plattform haben, aus den Händen gerissen, und alles andere kann Rockstar egal sein. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass jemand, der eine Konsole daheim hat, RDR 2 nicht kauft, nur um damit dagegen zu protestieren, dass es keine PC-Version geben wird.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich sehe bei Rockstar (egal ob sie RdR für PC bringen oder nicht und selbst wenn sie kein GTA mehr für PC bringen würden) in keinster Weise von irgendeinem Imageschaden bedroht. Der massive Umsatz läuft über die Konsolen. Das ist (wenn auch traurig) die Wahrheit. Und wenn sich Rockstar entschließen sollte, nicht mehr für den PC zu portieren egal welcher Titel würde das Rockstar nicht schaden.


----------



## Gefop (20. Oktober 2016)

Liest eigentlich jemand wirklich die Artikel?

Es ging ja nie um die Verkaufszahlen von GTA5. Mal angenommen es würde darum gehen, dann würde sich aber folgendes Bild zeigen:



> So verkaufte sich die PC-Version von GTA 5,  die 75 Prozent der Spieler digital erworben hätten, nach Berechnungen  von DSO-Gaming schon 3,33 Millionen Mal. Die ein halbes Jahr länger  erhältliche Xbox One-Fassung komme aktuell auf 3,6 Millionen Kopien.


Quelle: Bericht: Viele Spiele verkaufen sich am PC besser als auf der Xbox One

Also, von wegen es würde sich nicht lohnen eine PC Version zu machen.

---------

Worum es wirklich geht ist diese blöde Ausrede:


> Das Bild zeigt eine Grafik des  Marktforschungsinstituts SuperData, welche die *Einnahmen Rockstars durch  zusätzliche Inhalte* wie beispielsweise *kostenpflichtige DLCs* für GTA 5  und GTA Online über die Jahre abbildet. Wie wir sehen, übersteigen die  Einnahmen durch Zusatzinhalte auf den Konsolen die der PC-Fassung um ein  Vielfaches. Als alleiniger Grund für das Fehlen einer PC-Version dürfte  das allerdings kaum ausreichen.



Wie die Grafik schon sagt: *Additional Content Revenue*

Da sämtliche Content-Erweiterungen kostenlos waren, kann sich das also nur auf die Echtgeld für Ingame-Währung "DLCs" beziehen. Wenn ich das Geld erst einmal habe, brauche ich das aber nicht mehr. Hinzu kommt, dass wenn ich einen PC und eine Konsole besitze, dann kann ich den Account verbinden. Das bedeutet, ich habe den Fortschritt der Konsolenversion auf dem PC, samt Ingame-Währung. Wenn man mal länger drüber nachdenkt, ist es nicht wirklich verwunderlich, dass auf der 2 Jahre späteren PC-Version nicht soviel Geld für Ingame-Währung ausgegeben wurde. Ist sowieso irgendwie witzlos, sich den ganzen Progress in GTA Online zu kaufen.

Und hier werden nur Diskussionen über Spiele-Märkte geführt, die vollkommen am Thema vorbei sind...


----------



## shaboo (20. Oktober 2016)

Tengri schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Und vielleicht wäre das auch nie so schlimm eskaliert, wenn am PC nicht viele JEDE Sparmöglichkeit über VPN, Keyshops und Raubkopien ausnutzen würden. Kann ich natürlich nicht belegen, aber jeder hat ja so seine eigene Theorie, warum viele Hersteller den PC Markt nicht so bedienen, wie man es sich wünschen würde.


Es gibt auf dem PC aber auch einfach ein riesiges Überangebot an Spielen, und das (dank gefühlt pausenloser Sales) auch noch spottbillig. Selbst 20 oder 25 Jahre alte Schätzchen können da - dank GOG und Co. - immer noch käuflich erworben werden. Das ist ein Phänomen, das es auf den Konsolen so nicht gibt. Dass ein ständiges Überangebot in Verbindung mit ständigen Sonderangeboten die Leute nicht gerade dazu verleitet, ausgesprochen viel Geld für ein Spiel auszugeben, ist doch klar.

Zudem schafft ein solches Überangebot bei vielen einen Pile of Shame, welcher wiederum das Warten auf GOTY zum absoluten Normalfall werden lässt. Ich spiele zum Beispiel im Moment Grim Dawn. Danach steht die Dishonored GOTY auf dem Plan (schon gekauft), danach die Witcher 3 GOTY (als Retail geplant). Da macht es doch für mich momentan überhaupt keinen Sinn, eine Neuerscheinung zum Vollpreis zu kaufen, wenn die dann sowieso erst mal ein halbes Jahr ungespielt im Schrank liegt und während dieser Zeit einfach nur ständig billiger und mit Patches versorgt wird. Und von Titeln, bei denen man von vorneherein das Gefühl hat, dass überhaupt erst die GOTY technisch und inhaltlich halbwegs wird überzeugen können (wie aktuell Mafia 3) rede ich dabei noch nicht mal.

In der Tat wäre RDR 1 auf dem PC für mich einer der ganz ganz wenigen Instabuys, auch zum Vollpreis. Aber es soll halt anscheinend einfach nicht sein.


----------



## shaboo (20. Oktober 2016)

Gefop schrieb:


> Und hier werden nur Diskussionen über Spiele-Märkte geführt, die vollkommen am Thema vorbei sind...


Naja, das eigentliche Thema ("RDR 2 erscheint nicht für den PC") ist ja nun auch weder besonders überraschend noch ergiebig.

Außerdem führt die Suche nach den möglichen Gründe für dieses Nichterscheinen doch unmittelbar zum Thema Spiele-Märkte und den dort herrschenden Mechanismen, insbesondere Konsole vs. PC. Von daher kann ich nicht erkennen, was da so wahnsinnig am Thema vorbei sein soll.


----------



## CryPosthuman (20. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei Rockstar (egal ob sie RdR für PC bringen oder nicht und selbst wenn sie kein GTA mehr für PC bringen würden) in keinster Weise von irgendeinem Imageschaden bedroht. Der massive Umsatz läuft über die Konsolen. Das ist (wenn auch traurig) die Wahrheit. Und wenn sich Rockstar entschließen sollte, nicht mehr für den PC zu portieren egal welcher Titel würde das Rockstar nicht schaden.





shaboo schrieb:


> Quatsch. RDR 1 ist nicht für den PC erschienen und bei GTA wird auch regelmäßig ein Riesenpopanz um das Wann und das Ob Überhaupt einer PC-Version gemacht. Und hat das dem Image von Rockstar bisher großartig geschadet? Und selbst wenn, ist das Image scheißegal, so lange Umsatz und Gewinn stimmen.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass deren Titel von der Masse am liebsten schneller gekauft als produziert würden. Sobald was Neues erscheint, wird es den Händlern von denjenigen, die eine passende Plattform haben, aus den Händen gerissen, und alles andere kann Rockstar egal sein. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass jemand, der eine Konsole daheim hat, RDR 2 nicht kauft, nur um damit dagegen zu protestieren, dass es keine PC-Version geben wird.





Bonkic schrieb:


> das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.
> take 2 hat wirtschaftliches potential in einer pc-fassung gesehen (vermutlich insbesondere im online-part) und deshalb kam die umsetzung.
> das ist alles. ob gta 5 auf pc nun wirklich ein erfolg war, kann vermutlich keiner von uns seriös beurteilen. die tatsache, dass rdr 2 nun zunächst mal wieder nur für ps4 und xbox one angekündigt wurde, spricht wohl nicht unbedingt dafür.
> mit irgendeiner petition oder "druck aus der community" hatte das rein gar nichts zu tun.



Das war mal nur so ein Gedanke von mir!
Klar, dem Image wird es kein großen Schaden geben, vor allem, weils einfach der Großteil der Käufer/Spieler nicht betreffen wird. Da wird einfach unreflektiert gekauft, was auf der Konsole rauskommt.
Erst dann, wenn die Rockstar Taktik Schule macht, dann werden wir PCler sehr doof in die Röhre schauen..


----------



## CryPosthuman (20. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Auf dem PC-Markt sinken die Spielepreise eben schnell, und dann sind da ja noch die Raubmordkopien privaten Sicherungskopien ...



"private Sicherungskopie" ist genau so falsch wie "Raubkopie"! Um es richtig zu stellen müsste es "Schwarzkopie" heißen!
Eine "private Sicherungskopie" setzt nämlich den besitz des Originals (bzw. des legal erworbenen Produkt) vorraus und ist, sofern es privat(!) bleibt auch legal!
Um private Sicherungskopien geht es bei der ganzen "Raubkopie" Sache auch garnicht, da diese ja nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen... es sei den sie tun es, wo wir dann wieder bei den Schwarzkopien wären.


----------



## Tengri (20. Oktober 2016)

Gefop schrieb:


> Liest eigentlich jemand wirklich die Artikel?
> 
> Es ging ja nie um die Verkaufszahlen von GTA5. Mal angenommen es würde darum gehen, dann würde sich aber folgendes Bild zeigen:
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist doch aber auch da: Mit welcher Version hat man mehr Umsatz erzielt? Ich vermute mal mit der Xbox One Version mehr, da das Preisgefüge und die Preisstabilität dort noch anders ist.


----------



## shaboo (20. Oktober 2016)

Tengri schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch aber auch da: Mit welcher Version hat man mehr Umsatz erzielt? ...


Naja, nicht wirklich. Die PC-Version wird ja nicht anstatt sondern zusätzlich zur - von vorneherein gesetzten - Konsolenversion veröffentlicht und lohnt sich damit bereits dann, wenn dabei unter dem Strich auch nur ein einziger Euro Gewinn rausspringt. (Andere Faktoren mal außen vor gelassen. Bekommt man zum Beispiel für Konsolenexklusivität einen bestimmten Betrag geboten und entscheidet sich dagegen, sollte der Gewinn aus der PC-Version natürlich über diesem Betrag liegen.)


----------



## shaboo (20. Oktober 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Eine "private Sicherungskopie" setzt nämlich den besitz des Originals (bzw. des legal erworbenen Produkt) vorraus und ist, sofern es privat(!) bleibt auch legal!


... sofern Du dabei keinen Kopierschutzmechanismus umgehst.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> das wag ich fast zu bezweifeln,,,


https://twitter.com/MonteCristo/status/747279238424723456


----------



## Drohtwaschl (20. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> woher soll ich riechen dass in einer Red Dead Redemption News, GTA gemeint ist?
> 
> Trotzdem braucht man nicht immer 4 !/? machen



Naja wenn man sich die News durchliest, das dazugehörige Bild ansieht wo im Chart GTA V steht, bevor man seinen Senf dazugibt, ist man klar im Vorteil!!!!!


----------



## Drohtwaschl (20. Oktober 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber der PC sollte dann ja wohl ein Viertel der verkauften Konsolenspiele zusammenbringen. Er kommt aber auf nicht einmal ein Zehntel...



Naja, w enn man bedenkt wie spät es rauskam.... Ich selber hatte es schon auf der PS3 und PS4 gezockt..... Klar hab ichs dan auch noch am PC gespielt aber ich glaub viele die eine Konsole zuhause haben und einen Pc haben es eben nur einmal gekauft. 
Aber grundsätzlich gehört einfach eine PC Version von Anfang bei solchen Titeln her, dann passen auch die Zahlen


----------

